# looking for tourney partner



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm looking to start fishing some weekend tourneys. I need a partner with a boat. Pm me.


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

Where are you located and what did you have in mind


----------



## Alwayslearning (Mar 22, 2010)

Bass or Walleye?


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

bass tourneys.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Gamedogs is located in the Columbus area.


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

no one is looking for a tourney partner????


----------



## terri (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey any one out there interested in fishing an up coming open tourny's with me? . Any female fisher woman out there???


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

no one????


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm in Delaware and could probably swing a few. Do you have anything particular in mind, (series, opens, etc)


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

pm sent to ya ww


----------

